# Inexpensive Swivel Casters



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a mobile cabinet of drawers to fit under one of my workbenches. Best deal around for swivel casters is Harbor Freight -- no, not their casters, but rather just buy one of the 12"x18" hardwood dollies (on sale or with coupon, usually available for less than $10 ) and remove the casters from it. The dolly has a stated load capacity of 1,000 lbs, which should work out to 250 lbs per caster. I've done this several times and never had a problem.


----------



## workthewood (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm in the process of rebuilding a '57 Craftsman jointer with a stand. Your idea of that H/F hardwood dolly is great and I'll try to adapt it to my project. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I needed more cabinet space, so I got one of these https://www.harborfreight.com/tool-s...net-64159.html and mounted it on this https://www.harborfreight.com/18-in-...lly-63098.html

The new item is too tall to hang on my lower cabinet, but the dolly fits just right and I used a 20% off coupon, so the price was right.


----------



## lexadmn (Jan 5, 2018)

I don't know what capacity or size you are requiring, but I have bought 2 sets of these from Rockler. 

https://www.rockler.com/rockler-3-in-swivel-casters-4-pack

Seem to work well for what I need. 

KC


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Difference between the two suggestions would be that the Rockler set comes with two fixed and two swivel castors which is much easier to maneuver than 4 swivel castors.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

i used a harbor fright dolly for the mobile base on my table saw
cut the dolly in an L shape and hinged it off the legs
the wheels are a bit small for my rough floor, it works marginally but it does work


----------



## workthewood (Mar 9, 2011)

Great idea, but could you take more pics, remove the bucket and display the upper and lower sections. Thanks.


----------



## holtzdreher (Jul 20, 2016)

Lowes sells a set of 4 threaded stem casters two having locking mechanisms, for $19.00. But they are not in the regular hardware dept for some reason. In my Lowes they are in the closet and cabinet organizer stuff.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Style-Selections-4-Pack-4-in-Rubber-Swivel-Caster/999990398


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Building a portable archery target dolly. Lowe's- https://www.lowes.com/pd/Waxman-2-in-Rubber-Swivel-Caster/3037448 and https://www.lowes.com/pd/Waxman-2-in-Rubber-Rigid-Caster/1000623905.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I have several kinds of casters, ranging from cheap to expensive. I choose them depending on how I will use them. 

I like @PPBART's idea to use the casters from the inexpensive Harbor Freight hardwood dollies as a way to save on costs. Great idea! Brilliant!

I have bought and used the locking casters from Rockler, which are considerably more expensive. I like them because the lock works in two ways. The lock prevents the wheel from turning and also prevents the caster from swiveling around. Most casters only stop the wheel from turning. I reserve those special double-locking casters for large power tools, such as my lathe, so that the tool does not move or wiggle when it is in operation. As far as I know, the only place to get those double-locking casters is Rockler, but perhaps there are other sources.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Tool Agnostic said:


> .. casters from the inexpensive Harbor Freight hardwood dollies ...


HF ad in today's paper has the dolly for $7.99.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Since a lot of my equipment gets rolled outside on heavy rubber mats, I prefer 4" or bigger casters, as they roll much easier over rough surfaces. The few dollars more are worth the relief from aggravation. The 7 dollar 5" polyurethane casters from HF have worked well so far.


----------



## EverythingWood (Nov 27, 2018)

Last week, I bought a 18" x 12" dolly from HF for $7.99. So far, so good.


----------

